# Need help with Stratosphere radio



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2012)

I been reading where people having problems with it showing you have no signal bars showing how ever phone still works fine. anyone know of a link how to reflash just the radio and the file to do it or is something i already have on my phone somewhere and just need to click on it.. I have the e12tweakstock and tweaked2.2 with the update stopper. it worked fine before i rooted so i'm sure i just screwed it up somwhow lol wifi and the 4g signals still work


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I been reading where people having problems with it showing you have no signal bars showing how ever phone still works fine. anyone know of a link how to reflash just the radio and the file to do it or is something i already have on my phone somewhere and just need to click on it.. I have the e12tweakstock and tweaked2.2 with the update stopper. it worked fine before i rooted so i'm sure i just screwed it up somwhow lol wifi and the 4g signals still work


Um, I'm guessing you need to flash the FF1 radios? Or are you wondering how to get the signal bars to show up while still on EI2 with the new radios?


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I been reading where people having problems with it showing you have no signal bars showing how ever phone still works fine. anyone know of a link how to reflash just the radio and the file to do it or is something i already have on my phone somewhere and just need to click on it.. I have the e12tweakstock and tweaked2.2 with the update stopper. it worked fine before i rooted so i'm sure i just screwed it up somwhow lol wifi and the 4g signals still work


It almost sounds like you have already flashed the ff1 modem updater. If so I would just leave it as is because the only way to fix the signal bars is to go to ff1 and I wouldnt do that if I were you. Tweaked 2.2 will serve you much better.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2012)

in phone settings it says i have baseband I405.05v.ff1 sch-I405.ff1 kernel is 2.6.35.7-E12. I've tried differnt things with mine and my wifes strats both running the same thing. neither phone is showing any service and we cant send and recive picture messages. Last night I tried the backup file before i rooted and took it back to the out of box state and it showed the signal again and was able to send mms again. I tried the ff1 modem updater and didnt help any


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> in phone settings it says i have baseband I405.05v.ff1 sch-I405.ff1 kernel is 2.6.35.7-E12. I've tried differnt things with mine and my wifes strats both running the same thing. neither phone is showing any service and we cant send and recive picture messages. Last night I tried the backup file before i rooted and took it back to the out of box state and it showed the signal again and was able to send mms again. I tried the ff1 modem updater and didnt help any


Try flashing the stock ff1 kernel.


----------

